# Diver



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

*Diver*


View Advert


After a divers watch, looking for 42mm or bigger (not including crown) and decent condition. Price around £120ish. Relay after a Seiko 007 on bracelet but will consider similar.

Thanks all.




*Advertiser*




Toddy101



*Date*



*Price or Trade Value*

£120.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

